# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Air or battery grease gun??

## Tentman

I have to get a new grease gun (up to 3 different types of grease for different machines) and was thinking I might run the "main gun" as a battery or pneumatic . . .

Thoughts on what works and what doesn't ??  Anything to absolutely avoid??

----------


## bigbear

All the contractors or mechanics  that come on the farm seem to love there battery grease guns. They seem to buy one to fit in with the rest of the battery kit they own.
When dry hire a digger i wish we had one here

----------


## 2post

https://youtu.be/ztpWsuUItrA
Im happy with the manual type but I dont use them every day.
AvE is one of my favourite youtubers hes done another video on this grease gun where he puts a gauge on it to see if it can do what they say it can.

----------


## Micky Duck

we have two air ones at work....set up on big drums....shite it makes it easy to do the job compared to handle job..if you have air compressor nearby or are thinking of in workshop...a long hose with grease gun on end is easier to get into tricky places than the battery jobbies....they take up similar room to handle job,just heavier.

----------


## bully

battery for sure!

----------


## bigbear

@Tentman you will think you are going through more grease but not really because it makes the job easier you do it when it needs doing.
 Just like when a farm buys a batten staple gun all of a sudden the farm is going through a heap more battens then normal because every one wants to do the job

----------


## Micky Duck

we have found/proven in last two seasons that over greasing was causing us to shit bearings on fertilizer conveyor/main bearing on floor chains....dropping back to 3-4 pumps once a week VS every day has seen them last 2 years without issue....so far. now I grease till just start to see/hear excess move then stop....when workshop mechanic was doing it he kept going squirting it out all over show.

----------

